# Dometic Fridge



## diverdavediver (May 12, 2006)

Hi all, we are new to the site so please be gentle!!
We have just discovered that our Fridge is subject to a recall, have phoned Dometic In the USA, spoke to some woman at there HQ and left all relevant required details, they promise a return phone call, I will not hold my breath. Anyhow there is a kit to fix the problem, we are off to France next month so would like to get the problem solved before we go, anybody got any suggestions who to contact here or the USA to help speed things up.
Dave & Janet Howell


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

See

>>Try Here<<

>>Try Here<<

Hope it helps

Steve


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi

You don't say whereabouts in the country you are but if you're in the South call CMR on 0845 260 2666. Their workshops are near Camberley, Surrey and they will be able to sort your Dometic recall problem. Nice efficient people too.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

The dometic recall on american rv fridges is not the same problem as european motorhomes and caravans, two totally different problems. The kit is available from dometic in the usa but they will not pay to have it fitted in this country,(as it is an american recall not a european one) I have done one at peterborough and have another to do in a couple of weeks. The kit does not rectify the original potential fault it just stops the consequenses.
You will have to obtain the kit and then pay to have it fitted (and then try to reclaim the fitting charge from dometic!), between one and three hours depending on the access to the rear of the fridge. Also are you sure that your fridge is part of the recall, have you been to the dometic website and entered all the numbers from your fridge? 
Dunc.(star spangled spanner)


----------



## diverdavediver (May 12, 2006)

Thanks to all for there postings.
I have hopefully managed to solve the problem, I spoke to Technical at Dometic Luton UK and they have arranged for the parts to be shipped over from the States.
I will have to arrange fitting myself and at my expense, but at least It will be safe to use.
If anybody needs Domectic Telephone Number please drop me a email and I will send it to you.


----------

